# Missing Linques



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So, I have a respect for history and antiquity.

But, as has been duly observed and noted, I'm not what one would consider a cork sniffer. 

At least I think it's safe to say I'm willing to try things...

And there are those who would facilitate and enable my inclinations.

Here are a couple of twists on the traditional. I should receive them next week.

The Stratele.

This one as you may be able to tell, has a Tele neck pocket. I intend to make this sound and feel like a traditional Tele.



















The JazzBlaster.

Strat neck pocket, Vega-Trem whammy, H-S-S.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice. The Stratele is a great idea. I've been kicking around thoughts of a similar beast, although I thought I might add a middle Strat pickup, too. Something like this: Delta | Brian Monty


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jdto said:


> Nice. The Stratele is a great idea. I've been kicking around thoughts of a similar beast, although I thought I might add a middle Strat pickup, too. Something like this: Delta | Brian Monty
> 
> View attachment 366148



Well, me being such a traditionalist, that middle pickup would be an offence....

I think I'll talk to Mr. Vineham about some pickups.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Well, me being such a traditionalist, that middle pickup would be an offence....
> 
> I think I'll talk to Mr. Vineham about some pickups.


Good call, tough to go wrong with Vinehams!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well since @Chito decided to use that bad-assed looking DiMarzio Dark Matter on his Esquire, I'll have to get something great to use on this one.

Should have put in a B-Bender. Maybe next time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just couldn't pass it up. It looks cool on the Fuego Morado.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Just couldn't pass it up. It looks cool on the Fuego Morado.


Don't blame you one bit.

It does look amazing on there and I have a feeling it's a fairly refined pickup. It's on the PIA which if I'm not mistaken is the flagship of the Ibanez Shredders.

If I got that for what I think you paid for it I wouldn't be letting it go either. Price a new one for shits and giggles.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh Shit!!

Just saw this image on the Vineham website.....



















LOL,


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Don't blame you one bit.
> 
> It does look amazing on there and I have a feeling it's a fairly refined pickup. It's on the PIA which if I'm not mistaken is the flagship of the Ibanez Shredders.
> 
> If I got that for what I think you paid for it I wouldn't be letting it go either. Price a new one for shits and giggles.


When PBGas was selling the pickups I should've gotten all of it. He was asking $300 for a bunch of dimarzio pickups. It was also at 10pm and in 1/2 hour everything was gone.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> When PBGas was selling the pickups I should've gotten all of it. He was asking $300 for a bunch of dimarzio pickups. It was also at 10pm and in 1/2 hour everything was gone.



By 10:00 PM I'm a pumpkin.

I'm a morning man all the way.

That was a good deal.

I'd imagine there will be aftermarket covers coming from Amazon sellers at some point so you can "dress up" your pickups.

You can already get chromed covers for Strat singles.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gee, are we sure Larry DiMarzio hasn't "patented" double-green or double-blue pickups?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Gee, are we sure Larry DiMarzio hasn't "patented" double-green or double-blue pickups?


Hope not, but in the words of a great modern thinker “I’m a rebel Dottie, a loner”.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Gee, are we sure Larry DiMarzio hasn't "patented" double-green or double-blue pickups?


He hasn't patented double off-white....just sayin'....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Amandacaster JazzBlaster










Amandacaster Stratelli


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to say, that inspite of my ireverence of Fender's classic designs, he really got a lot of stuff right.

Of all the pick up mounting systems I've played around with, modified, or installed, the Tele bridge plate and pickup is the most stable and perfectly adjustable.

This is the Gotoh compensated saddle bridge and a Vineham Texas Red, which will be mated with the Stratelli body in the previous pictures.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the Tele (yes, I said Tele) your mom warned you about.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Amandolin on Instagram: "Nothing cooler than Cake 🍰 The back side of my newest piece, the Stratocaster telecaster hybrid ( Stratelle ) #guitars #guitarporn #cool #guitar #guitarscanada #guitarmaker #guitarsofinstagram #guitaroftheday #artist #canadianart #art #modernart #functionalart #fluidpainter #custom #custominstruments"


Amandolin shared a post on Instagram: "Nothing cooler than Cake 🍰 The back side of my newest piece, the Stratocaster telecaster hybrid ( Stratelle ) #guitars #guitarporn #cool #guitar #guitarscanada #guitarmaker #guitarsofinstagram #guitaroftheday #artist #canadianart #art #modernart...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry about the distracting background, but wow, this one is looking cool. Understanding that for Amanda this starts out as art, not a guitar, she listens to music while creating and she was in the mood for some Cake while painting this one.

She always throws me some pictures as she works. I saw this and my impression was that the white-ish section around the controls, looks like a demented owl.

Accordingly she is naming this one Comfort Owl, a nod to the Album and track "Comfort Eagle".

One way or another, this is going to be one unusual and bad assed Tele.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe one of the Pacman ghosts?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I see some electrical storm activity going on too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I always see / perceive some weird little impressions somewhere on each body she paints. See the baby dinosaur?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Did a little scraping this morning to take off some bumps and lumps. Also opened up the neck through holes, potentiometer holes, masked the neck pocket and installed my hang stick. I'll remove the components and hang it for another day, then....Nitro.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the difference between one particular component sourced on Amazon from a Chinese supplier and one sourced from a domestic supplier.

Both will fit dimensionally, but one is aluminum and sort of a matte finish. The other is steel with a nice chrome plating and about 30% thicker.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice to see that she painted the control cover too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Nice to see that she painted the control cover too.


Yes, I like that, thanks.

It's a fairly rapid evolution and I can thank Nathan at Nieman guitars for a good portion of that. When something works or I become aware of an area for improvement, Nathan responds quickly and we adopt that change together.

Accordingly all the new ones have rear mounted controls, flush mounted control and trem covers, edge mounted output jacks. That's the list so far.

Painted headstocks are a matter of choice.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> flush mounted control and trem covers


Don't know how small they come, but a spring magnetic catch would eliminate the screws.
Would have to glue the metal strip on instead of screw to the control plate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Don't know how small they come, but a spring magnetic catch would eliminate the screws.
> Would have to glue the metal strip on instead of screw to the control plate.
> View attachment 370296


Another great idea.

There's one guitar maker that uses magnets to hold covers on already.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Crap. Anybody else wish "Fender" would standardize parts for Telecasters and Stratocasters a bit more effectively?

I got tired of buying Tele ferrules (back loaders) six at a time so I ordered 30 on Amazon.

Fuckers are only 6.5mm od. They fall right out of a normal Fender hole.

String spacing, body thickness....that shit wasn't broke and didn't need to be fixed.

Is it deliberate or are they really that dumb?

Yeah, I know, I know, I'm the dummy for not confirming. I will from now on, assume these bozos are all applying their own dimensional GD and T.

Meh, rant over.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

What's the difference in OD size between the two ferrules? Maybe a 2-for-one size could cover both: thin bushing over the small ferrule to enlarge the diameter to fit the larger holes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> What's the difference in OD size between the two ferrules? Maybe a 2-for-one size could cover both: thin bushing over the small ferrule to enlarge the diameter to fit the larger holes.


Nah I'm inclined to just not use these. I'll suck it up and learn from the mistake. No bandaids. It's only a few bucks really.

I ordered six proper 5/16" OD ferrules. I'll have them on Saturday.

Again though, the local L & M had none. Don't get me wrong. They're friendly as all get out and always willing to order stuff for me, but a Tele is like a Model T. If I'm the local "guitar shop" I'd like to think I would have all components for a basic Tele and a basic Strat on the shelf, other than necks and bodies. Those, I would expect to order as requested.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tape the ferrule to fit snug in the hole?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> tape the ferrule to fit snug in the hole?


I can think of a dozen ways to make it work, but I don't like asterisks and this guitar will in all likelihood end up in someone else's hands.

It's under $20 for all 30. The cost of putting these on a shelf is not the problem.

I just wanted to press them in before shooting nitro.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

All I would have to do is to ask Nathan to drill the next five hardtails and/or Teles with the diameter for these ferrules.

But something about that bugs me too. If for some reason someone someday has to replace one ferrule, and he or she has a standard one or can GET a standard one....it won't match the others.

Yeah I know, I'm nuts.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Yeah I know, I'm nuts.


Your over thinking it to cover all possible bases. Which is fine. I do that too.


Milkman said:


> All I would have to do is to ask Nathah to drill the next five hardtails and/or Teles with the diameter for these ferrules.


Good choice.


Milkman said:


> If for some reason someone someday has to replace one ferrule, and he or she has a standard one or can GET a standard one....it won't match the others.


When printing out the specs for each guitar, include the ferrule dimensions?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The correct ferrules arrived yesterday. It didn't impact my build plan as I'm still applying nitro to the body.

I also received these cute knobs. I popped them onto some Bourn pots for fun.I haven't decided which build to use them on. I like having options.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm hoping this is the last coat of Nitro on this one. I'm working on the peghead. I had some weird bubling on it, but after repeated wet sands and recoats, I've decided to apply a waterslide decal and give it one more coat of Nitro.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Stratelli has been a battle but it is now starting to feel and sound the way I envisioned.

It's sort of a good news / bad news thng.

The nitro on this one gave me lots of problems. It seemed to react with some portions of the painted surface and I did a shit load of sanding. Ultimately I have it to where I can use it as a prototype / demo, but I learned some things about nitro in the process.

The neck, is a wall hanger. It's not a good neck and that's a shame because Amanda also painted the headstock to match. There's a back bow that can't be relieved with the truss rod and a hump around the fifth fret. It's actually the first neck I've ever had to discard completely. I removed it this mornng and replaced it with a Mighty Mite I had already and that made all the difference in the world.

The bridge....I went with a Gotoh 3 saddle with compensated saddles and cut down sides. Love the saddles, not crazy about the cut down sides. I took apart a Wilkinson and put the Gotoh saddles on that, re-installed the bridge pickup and the bridge, action and intonation and new strings (again). Now it's a typical ashtray style tele bridge with three good compensated saddles. Much better.

The pickups, were fine from the get go (Vineham Texas Specials) but I was too distracted by the shitty neck to really spend much time with them. After about fifteen minutes of playing with the new neck, this is an excellent sounding Tele set.

It's a bit hotter than a normal Tele set, but not so much as to take away the twang. They're nice and clean.

I used a 0.022 uf cap for tone and it works beautifully.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In an interesting twist, I found and purchased a Hipshot B bender (with drop D lever) from @VHTO.

I should be able to adapt it to the Strat shape.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, the next timne we have a thread complaining about slow deliveries from Canada Post, expect me to trot this one out for everybody's enjoyment.

Yesterday afternoon, I posted a bit of a Hail Mary thread in the guitar parts buy and sell section. It was a WTB Hipshot B bender.

@VHTO had one he was willing to sell.

20 hrs ago he put it in a box and gave me tracking.

It arrived here a few minutes ago.

I mean, Holy Snapping Arseholes, that's fast.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Twang Twang-adiddle dang a diddle danga twanga twanga twang twanga diddle dang
Another dang twang another dang twang another dang twang... 










This thing was stupid easy to install. I just had to change the b string to run over the bridge instead of through it.

Drop D? Check

B up to C#? Yup.

Holy Steel guitar licks Batman!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm by no means condoning the use of LSD, but people who have tried it may have seen images not so disimilar to the guitar posted above.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been eagerly awaiting this one since I came up with the idea. I've always loved the body shape of Jaguars and Jazzmasters, but the rest of the design is just not my bag. I'm not knocking them, but Jazzmaster electronics and general layout, bridge et cetera are just not suitable for my style of play.

So, this is a mash up of a super strat and a Jazzmaster. Pickups will be H-S-S (all Vineham) and the bridge will be a VegaTrem. Hardware and bridge are gold.

Neck will be a mighty Mite ebony on maple.

Here's the back


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Front









The two greyish sections on the front are glow in the dark green resin. Nothing says tasteful like green glow in the dark....well you know.

Rear









Peghead


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As far as I know, the only components I am still lacking for this one are two pickup surrounds for the neck and middle pups. Lots of work to do before that stage anyway.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, go.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Slowly building up some nitro.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wet sanding this morning to level things a bit.

I should be able to finish spraying today, and then she hangs for a few days (a week if I'm able to wait).


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I keep trying to think I'm happy with the guitars I have, and then you show us these @Milkman 😅


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Enough with the rattle cans.

I ordered one of these. I chose the gravity feed version, with a slightly smaller reservoir.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd be interested to see how well that sprayer does.....some good reviews on it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Twisted Metal said:


> I'd be interested to see how well that sprayer does.....some good reviews on it


My son owns and operates an interior design / decorating company in BC. He swears by these. He has a higher model but I asked for his advice and he liked the one I ordered.

I'll let you know.

Now I'm on a quest for a variable speed pedestal buffer.





__





8" 1HP Variable Speed Buffer 900-3600 RPM






www.caswellcanada.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, found one. Should have it in a few days.



https://www.princessauto.com/en/8-in-variable-speed-bench-mount-buffer/product/PA0008656860


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Waiting for some nice cloth covered 22 awg wire to arrive.

I have a basic set up done. The action and intonation and bridge tension, et cetera are all close for now. It rings nice and clear.

It's a guitar. Next it will (hopefully) become an electric guitar.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

that body and neck look great, and the blue strings really pop with the gold hardware. 
B.E.A-utiful


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok I need to wire this one up and I guess there's no time like the present.

Pickups are all Vinehams. Bridge humbucker is a Granite alnico 8. Middle and neck are Texas reds.

This is the basic wiring scheme, plus a kill switch.

Just waiting for Amazon to deliver my dang wire so I can finish.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I dropped the JazzBlaster off with Steve Blundon yesterday evening for his set up magic. 

I get them close. He get's them past the finish line. I admire and respect his skills. He does nice finish work on the frets and nut.

It's a bit of a luxury, pampering if you will, but well worth it. I should have it back next week some time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I should be receiving this beauty along with another cool body from the shop of Nieman Guitars within the next few weeks.



















I'm leaning toward a Solo Pro paddle neck. I've had really good results with those and I happen to have one on my bench.



















It will end up like this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Laid out the shape. (need a dang band saw).










Installed the Tusq nut. Tuners inbound.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cut to the basic shape.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tuner holes enlarged to 10mm.









This one will have a headstock pour to match the body. This is my masking for the primer.


















I like these Wilkinson mini-bean non-locking tuners. With a Vega-Trem bridge, tusq nut and using the mandolin method of stringing , locking tuners are not needed. The extra hole also means I can eliminate at least one string retainer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This neck will go on a TeleShredder I have in the works. For anyone I haven't already bored with this, in my vernacular, that's a single pickup Tele shaped body with a strat neck and a Trem (generally a VegaTrem, but could also be a FR). This one will have a Vega.

It's a Mighty Mite reverse headstock (CBS style). I bought an LSR roller nut from a forum mate here. I generally use Tusq or locking buts, but this also fits in with my effeorts to maximise tuning stability.


----------

